# What are the scariest/worst nightmares you've ever had?



## Redacted (Aug 22, 2013)

I've had a multitude of them throughout my childhood and wanted to hear about some from other people.
My worst: (1 being worst)
1. My mom taking me to my room to go to bed, then suddenly turning her head around 180 degrees, only to see that she is now a white, faceless, manniquin-like doll. That dream scared me as a kid for awhile...

2. I am either in my bed or walking out into a dark hall, when an evil presence attacks me. In the bed scenario, I get lifted out of my bed and plunged into despair (Both of these have occurred multiple times.)

3. Multiple varieties of zombies (including dogs) try to find and kill me. They even appear on my smartphone and TV! This dream actually occurred last night, I'm not afraid of zombies so quite strange . I wake up from the dream in my dream (dreamception!) and alert my family of what happened. I don't remember what happened after.

4. I fall into a dark abyss :0.

5. My Dad comes barging into my room with a gun and tries to shoot me, I have to defend myself to avoid death. ( this actually happened around a week ago, odd considering I have a good relationship with him...)

6. I am at a hotel and look into the mirror, I see a scaly monster.

7. I am in a basement with my family, preparing to see the chronicles of Narnia, (...?) and I suddenly realize that I'm in a bad dream, as I don't have a dark creepy basement . When I realize this, a spirit attacks me.

8. Uber creepy hallucinating fear trip throughout the course of three entire nights .

9. My Dad is far back by the door of my room while I am sleeping, only moving while I close my eyes. When I open them, he is making a demonic face and is standing right in front of me. The cycle repeats.

10. I walk into a portal of light for hours, only to find a kid tell me, "GO HOME..." This is my earliest childhood memory, I believe I was 3-4.

Well... That was depressing... On a more positive note, my best dream was flying in the sky, which was friggin awesome . What are your dream experiences? The subject fascinates me, and I'd love to hear from the community. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

Giantmushroom said:


> I've had a multitude of them throughout my childhood and wanted to hear about some from other people.
> My worst: (1 being worst)
> 1. My mom taking me to my room to go to bed, then suddenly turning her head around 180 degrees, only to see that she is now a white, faceless, manniquin-like doll. That dream scared me as a kid for awhile...
> 
> ...



Responded above.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 22, 2013)

Not even lying, I had a nightmare about a haunted plunger the other night. What's more ridiculous is that it actually freaked me out to the point of restlessness throughout the night. I can't remember all of the details, but it must have been pretty horrifying to keep me from sleeping decently.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't really have nightmares. But I do get sleep paralysis a lot, when I do I usually see dark silhouettes of child looking at me or shadows of little children walking around.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2013)

I had a recurring nightmare for a long time about one of my friends being tied up in a dungeon and drugged/starved/tortured. He couldn't speak his captors language and he had no idea why he had been abducted. When they eventually let him go he would be addicted and completely unable to function independently.  

The scary part wasn't the nightmare itself; it's that I didn't meet that friend until five years later. There's no chance we could have met before - we live in different continents. He just happened to be in my country for a very brief stay (2 nights) when we met. Of course, what I dreamed about never happened to him in exactly that way - but there were similarities in his past.


----------



## Redacted (Aug 22, 2013)

Tina said:


> I had a recurring nightmare for a long time about one of my friends being tied up in a dungeon and drugged/starved/tortured. He couldn't speak his captors language and he had no idea why he had been abducted. When they eventually let him go he would be addicted and completely unable to function independently.
> 
> The scary part wasn't the nightmare itself; it's that I didn't meet that friend until five years later. There's no chance we could have met before - we live in different continents. He just happened to be in my country for a very brief stay (2 nights) when we met. Of course, what I dreamed about never happened to him in exactly that way - but there were similarities in his past.


Wow, that's really weird.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

I almost never have a good dream. I have one genre of dreams and they almost always follow the same plot, just with different people and places. 

It will be dark, usually in some huge mansion or something. And I'll be there with people I don't really know. And throughout the dream, these people will be killed off one by one until it's just me and one other person left in this house thing. The dream usually ends when it's almost time for me to die. Hopefully I won't have to see myself die anytime soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Not even lying, I had a nightmare about a haunted plunger the other night. What's more ridiculous is that it actually freaked me out to the point of restlessness throughout the night. I can't remember all of the details, but it must have been pretty horrifying to keep me from sleeping decently.



Lol, it would plunge onto your face.  Then it would suck your face off.  Eh heh heh.  Joking.


I had a nightmare that Wario and Waluigi became cannibals and ate Mario and Luigi.  Then they came and ate me, and I woke up.


----------



## mooferz (Aug 22, 2013)

I almost always have nightmarish dreams, but I never wake up scared or drenched in a cold sweat. I just keep thinking about how creepy it was. Most of my dreams are mostly about zombies or something similar. I'm pretty passionate about zombie apocalypses, haha. There is one dream I remember quite clearly.

I remember just floating in a large body of water. It took me a while to realize that I was actually in my own neighborhood and that an enormous flood completely submerged everything. I look up to see several metal platforms with long chains dangling and people desperately trying to climb up. Little did I know that there were these weird creatures coming out from the water attempting to drag people down with them. Before my dream ended, I remember a hand grabbing my leg and I ended up being yanked underwater. I saw a dark silhouette hover over me before everything faded to black and I woke up.

Yeah, I dunno it was bizarre but it's one of the few dreams I remember pretty well.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 22, 2013)

Heh. I don't really get nightmrares. Mostly my dreams make no sense at all.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 22, 2013)

Spoiler:  Here's a nightmare story!



It happened one night, I was in the streets alone running to my home where suddenly, zombies started running out the houses they were in. They looked hungry, REALLY hungry. I tried to avoid them but one grabbed me and bit me by my neck. The zombie released me and I ran off. I felt the bite quickly affecting me, I ran to every home and screamed, yet no one seemed to care. I suddenly felt really hungry, I tried to ignore it though. When I reached home, my hunger stopped. The only people that were at my house was my step dad and my oldest sister. I immediately told my step-dad and to be honest, he was pretty shocked. He told me to lock myself in the bathroom then told my sister about the the whole event. The dream skips a few days and I am now a zombie. Somehow the zombie version of me doesn't want to eat, the zombie me didn't have hunger. The dream skips to what seemed to be a month later and I'm in a concealed room strapped to a chair. There was a window in front of me and there a human scientist on the other side, asking me questions on why I don't eat. Suddenly gas was everywhere and I felt my decomposing body turning into a fresh new one. I faint.



I had another nightmare where it was Christmas (summer) and during dinner time zombies invaded the house. I was the only survivor. This dream repeats every so often but each time it's more gruesome. :/


I mainly get weird dreams.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

Kuma said:


> Spoiler:  Here's a nightmare story!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, aww, poor thing.  Zombie nightmares are the worst.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 22, 2013)

Can't remember it, but all I remember was that that night, I saw _Rosemary's Baby_ alone.


----------



## Puddle (Aug 22, 2013)

A shadow man stole my stuffed elephant. He lived behind my bed, and I couldn't sleep for weeks.


----------



## poopsoup (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm pretty familiar with nightmares. they're not very fun. the worst one I've ever had was when i was probably like 7 or 8. the dream was i was sleeping in my room and a man broke in and was about to kill me w/ an axe, so i screamed and screamed for my dad to come save me. and when he did come to the room, he also had an axe and they both murdered me.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2013)

Giantmushroom said:


> Wow, that's really weird.



It's not the first time I've dreamed about someone before I met them - it's happened a small number of times; it just sticks out the most of those occurrences because I wrote a novel based on that nightmare in early 2009. Plus, of those people I dreamed of, he's the only one I befriended after meeting. 

Lately I have more nightmares than actual dreams. Over the past few months I've woken up 3-4 times a night every night from nightmares. I think I know the reason why _-- if anyone wants info then PM me: it's not appropriate to post in a thread where the children on this forum can freely read it --_ but it's still frustrating.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 22, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lol, aww, poor thing.  Zombie nightmares are the worst.



You know what? After waking up from that dream (the one in the spoiler) I was seriously checking my neck. XD It looked so real.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

Kuma said:


> You know what? After waking up from that dream (the one in the spoiler) I was seriously checking my neck. XD It looked so real.




Sometimes I check to make sure everything's the same when I wake up too.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 22, 2013)

My most recent one? Um... 

I rarely have nightmares, just weird dreams. Most recent one was the one in the ACNL board about the Raggedy Anne Inferi thing. Ugh. 

So, I was playing ACNL as usual. Then, I was in my game and stood there for a sec. Suddenly, someone arrived in my town. Who? 3 Raggedy Anne dolls with frizzed out hair. They would chase you, although they didn't catch me. Home button and power button sent me straight back to the ACNL title screen, and it showed the dolls. Then I saw a girl(not an Inferi) on my bed, I yelled, and I woke up. I couldn't sleep the next two nights.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2013)

Kippla said:


> My most recent one? Um...
> 
> I rarely have nightmares, just weird dreams. Most recent one was the one in the ACNL board about the Raggedy Anne Inferi thing. Ugh.
> 
> So, I was playing ACNL as usual. Then, I was in my game and stood there for a sec. Suddenly, someone arrived in my town. Who? 3 Raggedy Anne dolls with frizzed out hair. They would chase you, although they didn't catch me. Home button and power button sent me straight back to the ACNL title screen, and it showed the dolls. Then I saw a girl(not an Inferi) on my bed, I yelled, and I woke up. I couldn't sleep the next two nights.




Dolls aren't scary for me, but I can relate a little bit.  Sorry you got scared.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 22, 2013)

Why did I come on this thread at 12:32am?

Anyway this one isn't so much a nightmare, more a weird coincidence. Whilst I was in the US 3 years ago, every night I had dreams about the apocalypse. Each night the dream would continue from where the previous night left off. Now, one of the first things that happened in this sequence was volcanoes. The day before we were due to leave the US was the day that really bad eruption in Iceland started.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

One time I was playing as Kirby in pixels and when I got cornered, the enemies cornered me and then I got eaten. LOL.

Oh yeah, one time I was playing New Leaf at night on empty grass. I saw something and when it came into my line of sight, it dashed to me and the screen darkened. Then Link appeared riding Epona screaming and yelling like what he does when he uses a sword. I was only creeped out by the New Leaf part.


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2013)

I had a dream Kippla became mod.
not joking.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 23, 2013)

Watching _Marathon Man_ the night before going to the dentist. I dreamt the dentist would be like this:



Spoiler


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 23, 2013)

I once had a dream that I just randomly woke up and walked down the street in pyjamas in the middle of the night, went down the road and walked miles, just me passing random buildings. Then I walked into a janitors cupboard or something, and there was a door in the back of it. I opened it, and behind it was a different world. I went through and then I was stood in front of a lake with pretty birds flying above it, there were cows grazing and then I realised I was on a cliff. I walked to the edge and below it was a waterfall and another lake. I then heard somebody scream and suddenly the hills all started to bleed red, the lake turned to blood and so did the waterfall, I decided to get out, but the door was to the other side was locked. There was no way out. Then I woke up. 
The reason this dream was so scary was because it was so real, unlike the other dreams I had which are just random events and complete madness, this one was a proper story and I could hear everything, smell and even touch objects in it. When I woke up at first I thought that I was dreaming at that moment rather then when I was in the actual dream. It was one of my strangest experiences.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky.  I have never within my recalled memory had a nightmare.  When I was too young to remember it, maybe.  But as far back as five years old, I don't think I have.


----------



## Redacted (Sep 6, 2013)

All very creepy


----------



## radical6 (Sep 6, 2013)

i was 5 and like my parents got kidnapped by the bunny guy from arthur and he was wearing a space suit so i thgt it was a weird dream then an army of spiders ran down the stairs with rotten candy and i hate spiders so much o hbm hgoyd and it was sov grososo ew ew e  w w w w w   bye


----------



## Touko (Sep 6, 2013)

When I witnessed the death of my family and friends and the worst thing was, I was the one that murdered them.


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm sitting at the top of a look out post in the middle of the sea, like the ones in Zelda Wind Waker, It's dark and stormy, and I can't see very well. In the distance I start to see a figure. For whatever reason, Lugia appears out of the storm and uses aeroblast on me, blowing me to a small island filled with those devil things that shout DLING DLING from Wind Waker. It was freaking scary!


----------



## roespls (Sep 6, 2013)

I remember when I was younger I used to have a nightmare every night. I would sleep next to my grandmother, and the door would open to the room but nobody would be there. When I'd look over to the right there was a man in a black hoodie with a stitched up white fabric mask over his head with the hood over it. After I'd take notice of him I'd be lifted, levitating over the bed and my body would just be folded and scrunched up the way you ball up a napkin or sheet of paper. 

This dream went on for a few weeks and I pee'd the bed every time it happened LOL. /unashamed childhood bed wetter


----------



## Solar (Sep 6, 2013)

This nightmare must've happened to me 2 or 3 years ago but I remember it perfectly. So I was in the hallway where all of the houses bedrooms are. At the end of the hallway there is a door. But irl, the hallway just opens up into the next room, no door. So I walk over to the door and an eye opens up just like in LoZ. I kick the eye for some reason and it winces as the door evaporates. I go out in to our dining room and there is only 1 light on which is in the family room a couple rooms over. In the partial darkness I see a hooded, floating figure staring at me. I run into the family room and watch the ghoul roam around in the doorway. I'm hiding behind our couch and I accidentally make a noise. The ghoul hears me and his eyes which don't seem to be attached to a face, bug out and he flys at me at a breakneck pace holding a knife. I woke up just before he kills me. Ya really scary plus I was alone. OMG now I'm so on edge.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 6, 2013)

I've always had nightmares where swarms of things would attack and rip people apart in ways too graphic for a young child's mind 
(Yet now I have an obsession with gory movies >u<) but the worst were the crows. I remember walking down the street, and everything was dark. I was alone afraid, and everywhere was ripped out organs and blood of random people. I couldn't figure out what had done it, and I walked into a fortune teller lady's tent. I asked her what was happening, and all she said was 'They're coming' and pointed to the door. I turn around and saw nothing, but turn back around to see to see she was dead, blood smeared everywhere, her throat ripped out. I screamed and ran to the river and found my dog dead, ripped in half. And then I heard the shrieking and turned around to see this huge murder of crows, and turned the whole sky pitch black. After that, I remember waking up, maybe one of the few dreams I ever had waking up crying. To this day I still have a fear of birds, especially crows. (Which is why the scariest horror movie for me is The Birds)


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2013)

I have the absolute worst (short term) memory in the world
So i forget all my dreams within 2 min of being awake.
My most horrible nightmare was when my friends didnt
Remember me and i was a ghost-persona.
It was as if they couldnt hear me, and i couldnt do anything.
:3


----------

